# Tadpole Leg question



## rhacos (Dec 11, 2007)

I have several Giant Orange Tinc tadpoles, about a week ago one of them had one front leg pop, but the other has yet to pop. Is this normal?? 

Thanks


----------



## rhacos (Dec 11, 2007)

Maybe this was a poorly written question...

Should I be concerned if a tadpole only has one front leg showing for over a week? How long does it normally take for the second to show?

Thanks,
MIKE


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well if the other one doesn't come out by the end of this week, then yes you should be concerned. it may have SLS.


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

Hmm..thats hard to say. Its totally normal for one leg to pop before the other. For there to be over a week in between the other one popping? Im not so certain. I would just say to keep an eye on it. Plus, who's to say he cant live a healthy normal life with only 3 legs? Give it some more time and see what happens.....Sara


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

A week could be "long", but if you water temps are low, it may be just slow. What have you been feeding the tad? SLS occurence is higher with first clutches, so that could be at play as well.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

If the "leg bulge" is there I wouldn't be too worried about it (don't know what else to call it, lol). If theres no buldge, you might end up with a frog with 3 legs .


----------



## rhacos (Dec 11, 2007)

I've been feeding spirulina flakes, bloodworms and tadpole bites.

Temps have gone down in the last few weeks, as low as 70. I just recently found a warmer spot and got them back up to 75-76.

There is another that looks to be morphing at about the same rate and both legs have appeared normally.

Thanks,
MIKE


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I've seen some auratus tads that went just under two weeks in between the front legs popping. That was far from normal though and thet usually seem to take 3 to 4 days from my experience.


----------



## rhacos (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Tadpole Leg question (update)*

Took two weeks, but the other leg finally popped and looks good. I think my temps may have been a little on the cool side.

Thanks!


----------

